# Moving to Toowoomba



## Grahamell (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. My family and I will be moving to Toowoomba in January (visa approval pending) and I was wondering if anyone can help with decent areas and schooling. My boys are 15 & 11...

Also need to know a little bit more about buying a car. Insurance & registration etc.

Any help would me much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

